

A man beats up a robot because it looked at his girlfriend's breasts - leojkent
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/11644/meet-robothespian-are-you-talking-to-me/

======
_crumbs
"A guy took offence because he thought the robot had looked at his
girlfriend’s tits basically and tried to attack it."

Finally proof that there are in fact robots smarter than some humans.

